

Live stream of Web Summit London  - whyleyc
http://new.livestream.com/websummit/LWS13

======
whyleyc
Some good speakers throughout the day, including Patrick Collison (Stripe),
Ben Huh (Cheezburger) & Andrew Ng (Coursera).

Full schedule here: <http://london.websummit.net/schedule>

